# Nails Inc. Magnetic Nail Polish



## katana (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you ladies heard of the new magnetic nail polishes by Nail Inc.

"A revolutionary magnetic nail lacquer used to create stunning 3D nail art designs in three chic metallic shades."

This all new formula has been developed with metallic particles to create a pattern on the nail using magnetics. (Built into the polish cap) As the magnet is held over the nail, the iron powder in the formulation gravitates toward the magnet forming a cool pattern.

What do you ladies think of this new trend, is it something you want to try?

It comes in Gold, Chrome and Purple!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't seen their line but LCN came out with some earlier this year and there was another company that did a while back as well. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/118848/lcn-magnetic-polish


----------



## Amber204 (Sep 28, 2011)

Oooh lala I need another silver and this gives me an excuse to try one haha!! I had never heard of these before and I must say they look super cool thanks for posting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Minnesnowtagurl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow this is HOTTT I have never seen this either, I love it


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 30, 2011)

Now I'm curious ^^


----------



## Annelle (Oct 1, 2011)

The magnetic thing isn't new...I know I saw something about it a few years ago, except it made more shapes? I seem to remember something like a star or something. Oh I found it. Lancome had one a while back that created stars via magnets on your fingers, called Le Magnetique. (L'Oreal, a child company of Lancome, released a limited edition European version of pretty much the same thing too) Never the less, still very cool (although the old photos I remember seeing of the originals must have used stronger magnets, since the patterns were just so much bolder back then than the pictures I'm seeing now)


----------



## kekeka (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW...its cool! I really want to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard of other companies doing this before, and I've been dying to get one.  Thanks Katana, maybe now it will be a little more in my reach!


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 5, 2011)

I have not tried these but I tried the Layla ones.  They are super fun!


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 6, 2011)

They're really cool looking but it's just such a specific look that I don't know if I would want to buy an entire bottle of it. I'd rather just get some new Shatter so I could switch up the colour combos when I get bored.


----------



## bwlblog (Oct 8, 2011)

Was wondering if any of you all have ever tried this? I love the color, and the marbled effect it gives so I was wanting your thoughts before I purchase. thanks


----------



## katana (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the polish that inspired this thread.

I know a few girls here have tried magnetic polish of other brands, I think this new one may be the only one around now as the other ones were available a few years back.

Let us know how you like it if you do try it out!



> Originally Posted by *bwlblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been meaning to try magnetics, but haven't had the chance to get my hands on them yet. They are on my wishlist though. Wish there were more magnet shapes...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2011)

Sephora is now selling it - http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296010


----------



## perlanga (Oct 13, 2011)

I am so intrigued by this, way too cool.


----------



## Diava (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are my swatches:

*Big Ben*

Before Magnet





After Magnet





*Houses Of Parliament*

Before Magnet





After Magnet





*Trafalgar Square*

Before Magnet





After Magnet





I recently picked these up from Nailsinc.com and I have to say I absolutely love them, I've never tried magnetic polishes before so I was literally staring at my nails for hours after applying completely bewildered by how cool the effect is, you really have to see them in real life though, as you move the nails the effect seems to ripple giving them a 3-dimensional effect, its so gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't recommend these enough! They also wear really well (4 + days without chips) and dry very quick!


----------



## satojoko (Oct 23, 2011)

I ran across a mention of this stuff about a month back and have been really interested in trying them since seeing them. Love the purple and the black or dark grey. The first one not so much. I'm always layering my polishes to get the colors I really want so this would be a nice change from that. Will have to check out that website, for sure. Do they shipping worldwide? Or only the US?


----------



## Diava (Oct 23, 2011)

They're a UK brand and I think they only deliver to UK from their official site, but I'm pretty sure there are international stockists like sephora who stock them


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw my Sephora just got them in - I don't know, I think they look silly.


----------



## katana (Oct 24, 2011)

Your photos are awesome!!! They are much better then the product photos!!

This really makes me want to try them, I think they look great!!!

Thank you sooooo much for sharing your photos with us!
 



> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my swatches:
> 
> ...


----------



## perlanga (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG so cool and badass!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow Diava those are incredible!!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Oct 26, 2011)

I honestly prefer my L'Oreal Star Magnet one to this (or Lancome's Magnetique,) though unfortunately, both were limited edition and not available in the US so I only managed to get my hands on one bottle :'(

(not my image)


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow...this is really cool!! Hopefully I'll be able to get them soon! I've never seen them around though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly prefer my L'Oreal Star Magnet one to this (or Lancome's Magnetique,) though unfortunately, both were limited edition and not available in the US so I only managed to get my hands on one bottle :'(
> 
> (not my image)



that's gorgeous!!! Surely you can use the same magnet with a different magnetic polish??the nails inc magnet is designed to just do the stripes, although you can also do them vertical, I'm going to have to play around with it a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do wish they'd created different magnet shapes for each polish, that would have been awesome!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 17, 2011)

I wish they made magnetic particles (?) to add to any nail polish


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh THAT would be fun if they did.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone!  I found this fun tutorial on how to make your own magnetic polish using polishes you already own!  Here's the link:  http://www.bellasugar.com/How-Make-Magnetic-Nail-Polish-Home-20448927.  I haven't tried it, but it makes sense to use the iron shavings for it.  I did notice that they used a light colored polish, so the shavings were noticable.  I haven't tried this, yet, but I think my daughter and I might whip some up this weekend. I'll post some pics of our endeavors.


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope we all get to see your DIY effort with the magnets. . .  I wander what it will look like when done with my "I'm Not Really a Waitress" red by OPI???


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Marilyn, that dark red shade would look spectacular with the contrast (IMO).  I have a red similar to that, so I'll have to try it out and see if is noticable or not.


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Nov 25, 2011)

Do I understand correctly that you have seen where something is dumped into the polish that reacts to the magnet while the polish is still wet??? Does it create a pattern or ruffle the surface also????


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 25, 2011)

In the tutorial I posted, the person used iron shavings in the nail polish.  I know you can find iron shavings in those "wooly willy" games where you make beards, facial hair, etc. on the guys face using the attached magnetic stylus.  I don't know where you could just buy it outright.  In the tutorial it doesn't show how you do the different effects, but I would guess that it would be how you hold the magnet, what kind of magnet you use, etc.  I'm just going to experiment and see what happens!

 



> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do I understand correctly that you have seen where something is dumped into the polish that reacts to the magnet while the polish is still wet??? Does it create a pattern or ruffle the surface also????


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay...I tried it...and followed the tutorial directions, but it was an EPIC FAIL.  The iron shavings clumped together and it produced bumps.  I thinned down the mixture...same results.  Did anybody else try it?


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! I love the magnetic effect. Thank you for posting pictures! I want to try this now. I saw these polishes at my recent visit to Sephora but didn't buy one.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we all get to see your DIY effort with the magnets. . .  I wander what it will look like when done with my "I'm Not Really a Waitress" red by OPI???


omg that color is gooooorgeous


----------



## Karren (Jan 20, 2012)

So will this erase your credit cards when you put you hands in your purse? If It does, I'm getting some for my wife! lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So will this erase your credit cards when you put you hands in your purse? If It does, I'm getting some for my wife! lol


----------



## Janet Wyrock (Jan 20, 2012)

There is a WikiHow today on How to Apply Magnetic Nail Polish: http://www.wikihow.com/Apply-Magnetic-Nail-Polish


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jan 21, 2012)

Only nail inc polish i own is houses of parliament.. Got it a few weeks ago.. Actually wearing it right now on my ring fingers :&gt;


----------

